# 85 300zx n\a no start need help!!!!!!!!!



## Deadhead (Aug 28, 2010)

i just bought a 1985 300zx with 100640 miles. i got the car home after a two hour drive park and shut it off and has not started since. the security light was on when i first tried to start it and it wanted to start but would not rev up to idle. i tried to start it the next day and i wasnt getting any fire out of the motor. replaced cap rotor plugs and wires i'am getting spark i pulled off the fuel line after the filter and im not getting any gas. i tried testing the pump but dont think i did it right plz help me out if you know anything.


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

check fuse.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

If fuel isn't pouring with vigor out of your fuel line, your fuel pump isn't working. Check your fuse first... it is located in the fuse panel along the driver's side door. Replace if blown and re-test. If it doesn't fix anything, more than likely your fuel pump has gone out.


----------



## Deadhead (Aug 28, 2010)

*thx*

thank you im a dumb a$$ for not checking that. the problem now is after driving around it cut out in mid 2nd and died it started again i checked the fuse it is getting a lil bit warm but not blown i came up to a stop not in gear and died again and wont start if i let it sit it will start idle for 2 sec and die any ideas?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

If it cuts out while idling or upon deceleration, it may be your IACV (idle air control valve). Pull it off your intake plenum and clean it out using either carb / choke cleaner or brake parts cleaner. Also, if you can, try pulling the codes from the ECU. It'll give you a clear answer.


----------

